# Cubers hate him! Discover one simple trick to fix M slices in magnetic cubes.



## 4Chan (Feb 28, 2017)

It turns out it was due to rotational weight!
I noticed that MagLev cubes don't have trouble with M slices, and I got to thinking...

There are 20 magnets in an outer later, in an outer radius...
But only 8 magnets in an M slice!

If it was due to magnetic force, people would be UNDERshooting, and not OVERshooting.
So it's not due to magnetic attraction, it's due to torque and rotational weight effects!

By balancing the M slice by gluing washers to the caps, you achieve weight balance in the M slices, and you can nail your H perm, Z perm, O perm, U perms, ezpz.

Since the washers are in the center, you don't feel it when you do outer layer moves, ONLY when you do slice moves. The cube as a whole is heavier, but since the weight is near the center, the torque required to make the turn on the outer layer isn't affected much, but it's greatly increased with the M slice, which balances it with the outer layers!

EDIT: Uh oh, if you pause at 3 seconds, in the background you can see the scheme, formula, and chemistry behind all three steps of Project Boron-22. Good thing I don't shoot in hi-res HD LOL


----------



## spiderdud3 (Feb 28, 2017)

oh wow it worked  ezpz


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 1, 2017)

4Chan said:


> It turns out it was due to rotational weight!
> I noticed that MagLev cubes don't have trouble with M slices, and I got to thinking...
> 
> There are 20 magnets in an outer later, in an outer radius...
> ...


Maglev? Are you using repelling magnets instead of springs? Are you able to show how you do this?


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 1, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Maglev? Are you using repelling magnets instead of springs? Are you able to show how you do this?



Ohhhh, if you go to my old videos (I'm at the gym right now) you can find something on it.

Since we aren't selling them, I will post a guide some day


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 1, 2017)

4Chan said:


> Ohhhh, if you go to my old videos (I'm at the gym right now) you can find something on it.
> 
> Since we aren't selling them, I will post a guide some day


I'll have a look. Thanks.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 1, 2017)

Is this thing gonna be implemented into future magnetic cubes at TheCubicle? Asking because I ordered a magnetic 3x3 and would probably like to have this before it ships without having to do it myself


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 1, 2017)

ottozing said:


> Is this thing gonna be implemented into future magnetic cubes at TheCubicle? Asking because I ordered a magnetic 3x3 and would probably like to have this before it ships without having to do it myself



The boss doesn't like the added weight ):
If you want though, I can totally add an extra set of caps with washers for you!

I think it'd take the opinion of people much faster than me to weigh in, before this becomes standard practice. 

It's such a marginal thing for people who don't use many M moves, and the people at the office have gotten used to the lighter M slices, so they don't want the added weight.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 1, 2017)

4Chan said:


> The boss doesn't like the added weight ):
> If you want though, I can totally add an extra set of caps with washers for you!
> 
> I think it'd take the opinion of people much faster than me to weigh in, before this becomes standard practice.
> ...



If you could throw in some added washers, that'd be awesome! I'll PM you my order number and stuff


----------



## efattah (Mar 1, 2017)

This is HUGE for Roux, Waterman, LMCF and any other method that is heavy on M slices!


----------



## The Torrent (Nov 10, 2017)

Anyone know if this has been implemented into the new cubes like the Gans air SM yet??


----------



## mitja (Nov 10, 2017)

Well i just throw 3 magnets into each center piece, they stay sticked to the screw. It is very easy solution.


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Nov 10, 2017)

4Chan said:


> By balancing the M slice by gluing washers to the caps, you achieve weight balance in the M slices, and you can nail your H perm, Z perm, O perm, U perms, ezpz.


O-perm?


----------



## The Torrent (Nov 10, 2017)

mitja said:


> Well i just throw 3 magnets into each center piece, they stay sticked to the screw. It is very easy solution.


Yes, but cubes made by Gans use their ges nuts, so you can’t really stick them to the screw.


----------



## mitja (Nov 11, 2017)

The Torrent said:


> Yes, but cubes made by Gans use their ges nuts, so you can’t really stick them to the screw.


Well i love stickerless so Valk for me, i wish gans did stickerless.


----------

